# Hot hive pic...



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi All,
I came across an old picture from the Spring of 2000 of a hot hive we had. What the picture doesn't show is me behind the camera getting pummeled!

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b5da05b3127cce911d76a540a000000025108AcNWTJmzcN0


Here's another from around the same time. Another hot bee, but not the best pollinator.

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b5da05b3127cce911ead8e60aa00000015108AcNWTJmzcN0


Sorry, no IMG code in Shutterfly...


----------

